# Weird Problem



## Demy (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello, I have Dell Inspiron 15, Windows 8.1
About a week ago, while using my computer all of a sudden it restarted n its own.But when I tried to log in (as admin) it logged on forever so I waited 30 minutes and then just shut down the computer.I did the dell diagnostics and it came out there was an error with my hard drive.Now the weird part is that I can log in normally and do everything from my other account (not admin).The problem is whenever I have to give admin premmision it stucks and shows it is loading forever so I have to shut down again.This includes when I try to install anything or when I try to manage my accounts so Im practicly incapable of touching my admin acount.Does anyone have any idea whats going on?Thank you for your time (sorry for my english)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> there was an error with my hard drive


 Download the ISO Image of Seatools. Burn the image to CD with IMGBurn, or to USB Flash with SeaFlash. All available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and run the Short and Long Diagnostic tests on the HDD. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------

